# Ever have one of those days???



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Started out by accidentally waking up new puppy on way out of the house at 5:15am, in turn waking up the wife who voiced her displeasure immediately. Then got about 1/4 mile from the house before I realized that I forgot my crossbow. Turned around and got it. Got to hunting property and realized I forgot my camo ball cap that I clip my headlight onto. Have to carry headlight now. Then I realized my pull rope to pull up my bow up is missing? Must have fallen out of pack on last trip. Got the crossbow out of truck and set it on ground, heard a snap, the quiver broke in half, so I lost the end that houses the broad heads. Ever try to use a climber with a bow hanging over your shoulder with 4 broad heads exposed??? It suuuuuccccckkks!!!!!!!!! Saw nuthin , noda, zipoooooo! On way outa property almost didn't get out, took about a half hour of negotiating a muddy hill to get truck out! Worst part is, that's my last trip due to a knee surgery on opening day of shotgun  Good luck to you all!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You must be new at deer hunting because things like that happen quite often,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but never to me.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Shortdrift said:


> You must be new a deer hunting because things like that happen quite often,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but never to me.


Been deer hunting over 20 yrs, I've done all those things before, never all at the same time!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, I have days like that and the older I get the more frequently they seem to happen.

Question for you, did you remember to wear orange today?


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Lundy said:


> Yes, I have days like that and the older I get the more frequently they seem to happen.
> 
> Question for you, did you remember to wear orange today?


Yes I diiiiiiiiiiiid!!!!!!! That's how I woke puppy up, had to go to basement to get it out of hunting closet!!


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

Bow hunters don't need to wear orange during youth season. FYI.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Rabbeye said:


> Bow hunters don't need to wear orange during youth season. FYI.


Incorrect!!!
Hunting any wild animal (except waterfowl) from 1/2 hour before sunrise to 1/2 hour after sunset during the youth deer gun season, deer gun season, the antlerless deer muzzleloader season, and the muzzleloader deer season is unlawful unless the hunter is visibly wearing a vest, coat, jacket, or coveralls that are either solid hunter orange or camouflage hunter orange. This requirement applies statewide on both public and private land.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

rangerpig250 said:


> Incorrect!!!
> Hunting any wild animal (except waterfowl) from 1/2 hour before sunrise to 1/2 hour after sunset during the youth deer gun season, deer gun season, the antlerless deer muzzleloader season, and the muzzleloader deer season is unlawful unless the hunter is visibly wearing a vest, coat, jacket, or coveralls that are either solid hunter orange or camouflage hunter orange. This requirement applies statewide on both public and private land.


 Rangerpig250 gets 500 good hunter points!

Sent from my ONE_TOUCH_960C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Huntinbull said:


> Rangerpig250 gets 500 good hunter points!
> 
> Sent from my ONE_TOUCH_960C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


..........


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I have had three or four days like that this year alone.


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

If you are bow hunting no need for orange.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Rabbeye said:


> If you are bow hunting no need for orange.


Why would carrying a bow make it safer for you during youth gun season? 

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/PDF/WEB_OhioHuntingRegulations_2013_2014.pdf

Read page 7.......


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Rabbeye said:


> If you are bow hunting no need for orange.


You call ODNR and tell them that they are wrong since this is from their site !!! 
Hunter Orange Requirement

Hunting any wild animal (except waterfowl) from 1/2 hour before sunrise to 1/2 hour after sunset during the youth deer gun season, deer gun season, the antlerless deer muzzleloader season and the statewide muzzleloader deer season is unlawful unless the hunter is visibly wearing a vest, coat, jacket, or coveralls that are either solid hunter orange or camouflage hunter orange. This requirement applies statewide on both public and private land.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Now Rabbeye is having one of those days


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Lundy said:


> Now Rabbeye is having one of those days


I don't make the rules! I sure hope ODNR knows they're wrong!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Rabbeye said:


> If you are bow hunting no need for orange.


Wrong-o!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Rabbeye said:


> If you are bow hunting no need for orange.


Get a new rule book....orange is required by bowhunters


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

Rabbeye said:


> If you are bow hunting no need for orange.


your wrong. go to the lodge forum and look at what happened to massilon buckeye


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Rabbeye said:


> If you are bow hunting no need for orange.


Here, I fixed the law for you!!!!
Hunter Orange Requirement
(NOT APPLICABLE FOR RABBEYE)
Hunting any wild animal (except waterfowl) from 1/2 hour before sunrise to 1/2 hour after sunset during the youth deer gun season, deer gun season, the antlerless deer muzzleloader season and the statewide muzzleloader deer season is unlawful unless the hunter is visibly wearing a vest, coat, jacket, or coveralls that are either solid hunter orange or camouflage hunter orange. This requirement applies statewide on both public and private land.


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

If your hunting during youth gun season you need appropriate orange on even while bow hunting. Guy on another site got a ticket for it and was wearing a orange hat but not vest.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Rabbeye, all I can say is you better take 30 minutes and read the regs. Otherwise you will be taking a big chance on getting a $100-$150 ticket from DNR. Not worth it. Everyone has to play/hunt by the same rules.


----------

